# Absolute HGs



## Jennifer (Jan 15, 2006)

we have threads about your favorite product, but what is the one thing you can call your holy grail product? i mean, ABSOLUTE HG, that you don't even bother looking for another alternative.

for me, i'd say...

benefit's browzing

nars's blushes

tarte's park ave. princess bronzer

that's it! as many things as i've tried, i just haven't loved any of it enough to label it HG.

*REMEMBER*: i don't wanna hear, "well, i love this so much - for now, until i find a better one..."!


----------



## chipzahoy (Jan 15, 2006)

The only absolute I can think of is Urban Decay's Primer Potion. I just about gave up on wearing eyeshadow at all until I bought this!


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 15, 2006)

Cetaphil spf 15 moisturizer

Smith's Rosebud Salve

MD Forte Glycolic Acid Cleanser

Tweezerman Tweezers, slant tip

MAC Paint + MAC CCB as e/s base

(I'll add more as I think of them)


----------



## looooch (Jan 15, 2006)

yes i totally 2nd this


----------



## Liz (Jan 15, 2006)

lancome tweezers

smith's rosebud salve (i have like 5 of these around the house!)

shroom

shimpagne msf (thank god i have 2!)

soba (thanks kim!!! i use this all of the time!!)


----------



## BeneBaby (Jan 15, 2006)

Here are my "can't live without em" HG's.....

Prescriptives Flawless Skin Foundation

Laura Mercier Secret Camoflague

Differin Gel

BrowZing

HighBrow

HighBeam

Max Factor LP mascara

Revlon Colorstay Eyeliner

Kiehls Sodium PCA Moisturizer

I use all of those things each and every day!!


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 15, 2006)

oh, i forgot that! definitely!


----------



## Marisol (Jan 15, 2006)

Whoa... you are tough  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Mine would be (in no particular order):

Urban Decay PP

MAC's Strobe Cream

Smith's Rosebud Salve

All of the MAC MSF's

Max Factor Lash Perfection

Benefit's Browzing


----------



## Sophia (Jan 15, 2006)

Urban Decay Primer Potion

Stila Kitten and Golightly e/s

Generally my HG lipglosses are Stila LipGlazes, I cannot choose just one shade as my HG

I don't know if you're talking about brushes but my HG brush is Stila's #24


----------



## Andi (Jan 15, 2006)

MAC #187 brush

MAC MSF Shimpagne

MAC Hyper Real Foundation

Milani Luminous Blush

LÂ´Oreal Voluminous Mascara

MAC e/s Goldbit


----------



## kaeisme (Jan 15, 2006)

The only ones I can say absolute are 1. Urban Decay Primer Potion and 2. Weleda Skin Food.


----------



## Midgard (Jan 15, 2006)

my hgs:

biotherm stay matte foundation

kanebo concealer

mac select sheer powder

that's it!


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 15, 2006)

MAC Blushes -- especially Peaches and Sunbasque (sp?) I use them together everyday!

Estee Lauder DW Foundation

Max Factor 2000 Calorie Mascara-- keep going back to this one :icon_love

Thats about all for HG makeup.


----------



## elljmz (Jan 15, 2006)

Bobbi Brown shimmer wash e/s in Stone

Cetaphil moisturizer


----------



## bocagirl (Jan 15, 2006)

MAC 187

Fix +

Prescriptives Traceless


----------



## Zoey (Jan 15, 2006)

is that moisturizer for oily skin?

what is that Smith thingie? anther lemming???  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Zoey (Jan 15, 2006)

OK,here are mine:

-Avene Eye make up remover gel

-trish mcevoy &amp; Shu brushes

-tarte cheek stains

-L'occitane deodorant

-juice beauty hydrating mist

-stila brow set

-mac fluidlines

-gosh and beyu waterproof eyeliners

-UD PP

-Stila #30 brush

-Tweezerman slant tweezer


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 15, 2006)

urban decay primer potion

bare escentuals foundation

nars creme blush in penny lane

tweezerman tweezers slanted

mac naked lunch


----------



## breathless (Jan 15, 2006)

i guess i dont have anything too interesting. i dont have anything where i just have to have it and nothing else will ever be better then it.


----------



## hissycat (Jan 15, 2006)

What is Smith's Rosebud Salve?


----------



## Marisol (Jan 15, 2006)

Smith's Rosebud Salve is a great lipbalm but you can use it for other things.

*This cult-favorite, multi-purpose lip balm soothes dry lips, calms and heals irritation, and soothes the sting of minor burns. Try dabbing on dry elbows or knees to condition, and relieve dryness. Also an excellent remedy for the treatment of diaper rash.*


----------



## Satin (Jan 15, 2006)

My Revlon foundation and compact from india and lancome lip pencil...i think this revlon is the best...it is better than the ones being sold here and i have been using this for around 5 yrs...this was presented by my indian friend first and i loved this so much that i tel her to buy every time she leaves for india.


----------



## kuanyin (Jan 15, 2006)

What's this? I hate to not know something! The only soba I can think of are japanese noodles.

As for my answer to this, I may be too fickle to have any. Though Jane Iredale may soon be my answer, it is just too soon to say. Whenever I think I have one I hear about something else and I'm off to lemming land.


----------



## Marisol (Jan 15, 2006)

Soba is a MAC eyeshadow.


----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 15, 2006)

MAC "Lucky Jade" shadestick - perfect for a green base!
Lancome Defencils mascara
Badger balm
MAC #239 brush
MAC fluidlines


----------



## LuckyMe (Jan 15, 2006)

All MAC MSF and Believe it or not any of the Lipgelees from Whos That Lady Release. I have 30 Lipgloss type things from MAC and probably 15 MAC l/s and I always find myself skipping over all of them and only grabbing for these.


----------



## Cool Kitten (Jan 15, 2006)

MAC paints in Mauvism and Chartru, MAC 239 brish...


----------



## Zoey (Jan 15, 2006)

oh I want that,Istill haven't found my HG lip balm,adding it to my wl


----------



## njt1976 (Jan 15, 2006)

My HGs are:

Smith's Rosebud Salve

Clean &amp; Clear Blotting Sheets

MAC Select Sheer Pressed Powder &amp; Studio Finish Concealer

Kiehl's Herbal Blue Astringent (for dabbing on breakouts)

Marcelle Aquarelle Purifying face wash

Kiehl's Creme with Silk Groom

Avon Clinical Microexfoliant

MAC Ricepaper eyeshadow


----------



## wvbeetlebug (Jan 15, 2006)

Maybelline Volum Express Mascara in Very Black


----------



## spazbaby (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm gonna start collecting these. I got Dame in a Dress from the Who's That Lady collection and I only recently tried it for the first time. The texture is unbelievable and very similar to the texture of Chanel Glossimers. I want Dewy Jube really bad now! I think the Glossimers give more color though.


----------



## Sarah84 (Jan 16, 2006)

MAC oil control lotion
MAC paint in bare canvas as a e/s base
MAC prep &amp; prime lash
MAC pigments


----------



## hissycat (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks for the info! Another thing to add to my list. lol!


----------



## Leony (Jan 16, 2006)

This is cool thread!

Here I come :

*UB PP

*Stila Kitten

*Who's that lady lipgeele

*Chanel Hydrating Lip Treatment SPF 15

*Max Factor Lash Perfection *Wish I could get this easily in Japan*


----------



## Laura (Jan 16, 2006)

Estee Lauder DoubleWear Foundation

Shu P Pink 30 Glow On Blush

Stila Convertible Colour in Petunia

YSL Faux Cils Mascara

Gel liners (BB or MAC)

Shu ME Silver 945 e/s


----------



## CWHF (Jan 16, 2006)

Urban decay primer potion

MAC prep and prime lip (the only MAC product other than brush cleaner I have actually used up and replaced)

MAC Gold Deposit MSF


----------



## cottoncandy (Jan 16, 2006)

urban decay primer potion and vaseline.


----------



## monniej (Jan 16, 2006)

tropez brow pencil in buttered rum

lancome definincils mascara in black

aveeno clear complexion foaming cleanser

dark and lovely chamomile moisturizer

john freida secret weapon and silcone gel

...just to name a few. i've got a million of them!


----------



## Marie_T (Jan 16, 2006)

There is ONE product that I would not be able to even think about replacing, and it's MAC paint in Bare Canvas.:clap


----------



## CamaroChick (Jan 17, 2006)

Tweezerman tweezers
MF Panstick as concealer
Clarins Extra-Firming Age-Control Lip &amp; Contour
CG STL mascara


----------



## cara_m_taylor (Feb 1, 2006)

Mine is benefits bad gal mascara


----------



## devinjhans (Feb 1, 2006)

mac amber lights and espresso-have to have them!

select tint-this is so light and nice

clear lipgloss

gold deposit and so ceylon skinfinish

mad cap lipglass

That's all I can think of for now. Will add more later if I can think of more.:icon_bigg


----------



## Leza1121 (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi,

My HG's are:

Ben Nye Brush Cleaner

Wet/Wild's Lipliner #666

Sephora's Crease Brush


----------



## meg1959 (Feb 1, 2006)

Paula's Choice 2% BHA gel

I used to use the liquid, but the gel applies more easily. This product is responsible for clearing up my acne and keeping my skin clear. (If you use it, you get worse before you get better as it gets all the gunk out of your pores.)

Cetaphil lotion

Max Factor 2000 Calorie mascara

Paula's Choice brush set

Walgreen's unscented Vaseline Intensive Care knock-off

Meg


----------



## clairey (Feb 1, 2006)

Hmmm...this is a bit of a hard one. Products I'll re-buy and never want to replace?

I'd say:

Carmex lip balm

John Frieda Brilliant Brunette haircare products

Tesco Skin Wisdom concealer (just a supermarket brand, but their palest concealer is the EXACT shade of my skin, never found a better match)

Tweezerman slant tip tweezers


----------



## Lisadt (Feb 1, 2006)

Dove White Bar

Retina

Duac Gel

Almay one coat masc.

Before I decided to try Mary Kay as of 2 days ago. I use Merle Norman faithfully. (7 years) Agua Base foundation, luxiva lasting powder foundation, Almay beyond powder blush. If Mary Kay doesn't work out then I will return to these!


----------



## Miss Lauren (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi,

I'm new (i read but don't post- i blame my cowardly lion side!) but thought it was about time that i shared!

My only HG is Sunsense Daily Face spf 60 moisturiser.

It's oil free, with a sheer tint for a matt finish (this does exactly what it says on the box) and is suitable for normal/combination and acne prone skin.

I've become slightly obsessive about it as i only have half a tube left and its a nightmare trying to find it in the UK but it's worth all the hassle!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Feb 1, 2006)

MAC Viva Glam V products, Carmex, MAC espresso e/s and Wet and Wild bronzer/blush.


----------



## Mikki (Feb 1, 2006)

My Holy Grail items:

Kinerase Moisturizer &amp; Eye Cream

Mac Blush &amp; Eyeshadows

and my newest love.... LIP FUSION:icon_love


----------



## thetrixiegirl (Feb 1, 2006)

Kiehl's lip balm

Laura Mercier primer

MAC Prrr lipglass

Wet&amp;Wild 666 lipliner

Stila Kitten

MAC Black Tied shadow

MAC 266 brush


----------



## KittySkyfish (Feb 1, 2006)

The only thing I consider a true HG item is Shu Uemura's Cleansing Oil. Every makeup item I own that I really love is still not completely irreplaceable.


----------



## Leony (Feb 1, 2006)

Welcome to makeupTalk Lauren  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jennifer (May 23, 2006)

bump! let's bring this thread back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinkbundles (May 23, 2006)

mac black tied

shu uemera eyelash curler


----------



## Lindabear (May 23, 2006)

shiseido deep cleansing foam

clinique dramatically different moisturizer


----------



## chocobon (May 23, 2006)

Oil of Olay Complete Night and day Moisturizers

UDPP

Smashbox foundation primer

L'oreal Refinish Microdermabrasion


----------



## KellyB (May 23, 2006)

Well. I already posted my MAC loose blot Powder. My other is MAC Midimauve l/s. The one I always go back to. I can also add UDPP now. Can't live without it.


----------



## SierraWren (May 23, 2006)

Vincent Longo Subtle Cream Concealer

Bobbi Brown Creamy Corrector

Revlon ColorStay Concealer

Lancome Maquicomplet Corrector

Urban Decay e/s: Midnight Cowboy, Strip, Shattered

Stila e/s: Shore, Storm

Tarte e/s: Lucy I'm Home

Max Factor:Lash Perfection Mascara

Stila l/s: Pixel

Oil of Olay Daily Facials

Clinique SPF 40

Renova

I guess I could cut that down a bit, to 1 eyeshadow for instance...on the other hand, there are so many things I'd still like to add!


----------



## beautynista (May 23, 2006)

- MAC Apricot Pink pigment

- Stila Smudgepots

- L'oreal Volouminous mascara

- Biotherm eye makeup removing gel

- Laura Mercier foundation primer

- Laura Mercier Undercover concealer

- UD PP

- Evian makeup wipes

- Revlon Colorstay foundation

thats all i can think of right now !


----------



## mehrunissa (May 23, 2006)

Erm, my list only has TWO products:

- Ole Henriksen's Fresh Lips Stimulating Lip Treatment SPF 15

- Maybelline Waterproof Full'N'Soft mascara


----------



## Joyeuux (May 23, 2006)

Urban Decay Primer Potion

MAC Cleanse Off Oil

MAC Fluidlines

MAC 224 brush


----------



## savvygurl (May 23, 2006)

i only have 2...and that's UDPP and mark's juicegem in juicy papaya!!


----------



## tinypinkbubbles (May 23, 2006)

Hello all-

This is a tough one...made me think,lol...Okay here goes:

Smith's Rosebud Salve

Kevyn Aucoin SXE 01

Nars Orgasm Blush

Clinique SuperBalm in Mango Tint

Origins Original Skin Pressed Makeup in Rice(which I think is now called Cloud)

Prescriptives Virtual Matte in Real Camellia

I think that's it for now...


----------



## Marisol (May 23, 2006)

To add to my list:

Becca Loose Finishin Powder

Neutrogena Oil-Free Eye Make Up Remover

MAC Fast Response Eye Cream


----------



## anne7 (May 23, 2006)

Hmm, I missed this thread the first time around!

Mine..

Max Factor Lash Perfection

Dove Unscented Beauty Bar

Eucerin Extra Protective SPF 30

Jordana Just Pearly liner

Revlon Colorstay liner, esp. Taupe

L'oreal Front Page Peach blush

Milani Luminous

I think that's it!


----------



## Lovelylily (May 23, 2006)

Hypnose mascara from Lancome and MAC blusher in Celebrity pink, too bad it's LE!


----------



## tinypinkbubbles (May 23, 2006)

Darn, I forgot to add Mac Eye Kohl in Smolder...


----------



## micra22 (May 23, 2006)

Hi,

my HGs....

- Retin-a (I know is not make-up but it makes my skin glow like nothing else :inlove3: )

- Helen Rubinstein Magic Concealer in Medium (it covers and hydrates)

- Chanel Loues Contrast in Orchid Rose (perfect natural color, bonne mine effect)

- Labello (gloss)

Kisses,

Angel from Italy :heart:


----------



## karrieann (May 23, 2006)

The only product I can for sure say is a HG, never even look for anything better is....

Mirenesse Secret Weapon Mascara! It's the bomb baby!

Oh I almost forgot Mark V (five) tweezers! better than Tweezerman IMHO


----------



## Nessicle (May 23, 2006)

Revlon Colourstay foundation in Buff - if they ever discontinue this stuff I think I will die!!

MAC Prrr lipglass

Bronzer - i have different colours and finishes but I would never go a day without using bronzer!


----------



## iluvMUA (May 23, 2006)

Mine are:

Dr. Pepper Lipsmacker

Wet N' Wild Blush-Naive (LOVE this)

Smith's Rosebud Salve ( If anybody has not tried this, please do, this stuff is GREAT) available at Sephora

Mac Blushes

Nars Blushes

Mac Eyeshadows

Maybelline Great Lash Blackest Black

That's all I ccan Think of for right now


----------



## Lil_Claude (May 23, 2006)

EL Doublewear foundation

Cover Girl's Loose Powder

UD Primer Potion

MAC Fluildlines


----------



## Bronxcutie (May 23, 2006)

MAC Ornamental Lustreglass

Urban Decay PP

Milani Antique Gold eye shadow (I can't believe how gorgeous this color is! I am constantly trying to find ways to wear it all of the time, lol)

MAC Naked Lunch


----------



## cardboardboxed (May 23, 2006)

Revlon colorstay foundation

NYC translucent powder

NNYC lipliner

WnW black eyeliner

WnW shimmer powder

Caboodles bronzer

Milani lunimous blush

Loreal e/s in raven (perfect for smokey eyes)

Revlon SL gloss in glossy rose


----------



## anne7 (May 23, 2006)

I agree, Naive is an awesome color, I should use it tomorrow!


----------



## jaxnchic (May 26, 2006)

my hg's... Mary Kay Timewise Skin Care... the whole line... I now won't wear anything else. Which explains why I had to become a consultant (for the 50% discount)!!!


----------



## michko970 (May 26, 2006)

mac see thru lip color in rose de sheer


----------



## ivette (May 26, 2006)

my hgs are:

1. cetaphil regular cleanser

2. lancome foundation-buff#6

3. lancome concealer-light buff


----------



## Aquilah (May 26, 2006)

I don't think I responded to this yet... If so, we'll have to merge them or just delete this one...

Cover Girl Lash Exact - Brown

Chanel Silky Bronzing Powder - Canyon

Chanel Silky Cheek Color - Mystery

MK Velocity Facial Cleanser

MK Microdermabrasion Set


----------



## Jennifer (May 27, 2006)

daaaaaaaaaaamn you're pale LOL my sister's very pale, too!


----------



## LipglossQueen (May 28, 2006)

I'm still looking for most of mine, but for now it's...

Carmex in a tube

L'Oreal Colour Juice...can't get enough of these!

Tweezermen Slanted Tweezers


----------



## Leony (May 28, 2006)

My current absolute HG stuff are:

Shu glow on P brown 76 (new)

MSFs (yup still)

Shu drawing pencil ME Green 7

Shu Lash Repair


----------



## KristieTX (May 28, 2006)

My HGs:

Revlon Colorstay Foundation and Concealer

B&amp;BW lip balm with SPF

Revlon S/L lipglosses

Coty Airspun Translucent Powder (Fragrance Free)- it still has a slight smell to it, but it's light and actually smells really good LOL

Milani Luminous

L'oreal Front Page Peach

L'oreal Decrease Eyeshadow Base

Revlon and UD eyeliners

Max Factor 2000 Calorie Mascara (Waterproof)

I have many eyeshadows that I use and really love, but my favorites are: Milani, Prestige, Stila and UD.

Benefit BrowZings

Monistat Anti-Chafing Powder Gel

Tweezerman slanted tweezers

Olay Foaming Cleanser and Complete Moisturizer (both in Combination/Oily)

Almay Moisturizing Eye Makeup Remover Pads

QHMJ mask

EOB and SK brushes

I have other HGs as far as haircare, etc., but those are my HGs in skincare and makeup.


----------



## KellyB (May 28, 2006)

I have more now. I love Cosmedicine Medi-matte lotion. I use it everyday under my Smashbox primer. Come to think of it, I can add that to my list.


----------



## ivette (Jun 3, 2006)

cetaphil cleanser


----------



## xsteph (Jun 3, 2006)

carmex  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

infinitealoe lotion

max factor lash perfection

bobbi brown gel eyeliner


----------



## eve_ecs (Jun 4, 2006)

vincent longo water canvas foundation

sue devitt blush in belize

uraban decay primer potion

bobbi brown gel eyeliner

diorshow mascara


----------



## HotLipsHoolihan (Jun 8, 2006)

Mine are:


Milani Bronzer in "Radiant"
L'Oreal Airwear concealer (discontinued? I can never find it in the stores, so I *just* ordered 6 tubes of it online from AmeriMark.com)
WnW Creme Eyeshadow in Cafe au Lait (as e/s base, or as a wash)
MAC Prrr l/g
Jordana Easyliner in Coral Ice -- I kid you not, I've gone thru at least 10 of these, and just stocked up with 8 more!
MAC Blot in Medium
Milani Java Bean e/s (Love! I've gone thru 3 pans of this)
Jane Rock Star eyezing (great brow filler)
Quo blush brush
Kanebo Cleansing Cream (Green Tea)
Kanebo Cleansing Oil (Olive)
ACV &amp; Green Tea toner (homemade)


----------



## Steel (Jun 10, 2006)

My HGs so far are:

- Lumene Eye Shadow Primer (prefer this to UD PP which is really good as well!)

- Benefit Boi-ing

- MAC Fluidlines

- Lumene Berryfun lipglosses


----------



## cynpat2000 (Jun 10, 2006)

Monistat anti chafing gel, avons retroactive cleanser, avon chemical peels, avon luminous {} cream avon intensive age treatment. avon has gotten good with its skin care,dont like the makeup though. also physicians formula mineral wear loose powder.


----------



## beautynista (Jun 10, 2006)

i forgot to add Revlon superlustrous lipgloss - i just can't get enough of those...i want all the colors. I just bought pearly plum and its just beautiful!


----------



## Gleam84 (Jun 22, 2006)

My HGs are:
MD Formulatons Facial Cleanser (glycolic acid)
MAC Lipglasses
Smashbox Powder Brush #1


----------



## monniej (Jun 22, 2006)

i'm just adding to my original list...

sundari neem and avocado moisturizer

philosophy microdelivery mini peel pads

pantene prov shampoo and conditioner for women of color

sundari neem and rose lip treatment

derma e tea tree and e moisture gel

eo rose chamomile body quencher


----------



## fickledpink (Jun 22, 2006)

Kiehl's lip balm w/ SPF

Philosophy On a Clear Day

Lancome Hypnose

Nars Orgasm


----------



## NYShopgirl (Jun 22, 2006)

My HGs

1. BBW Cotton Blossom - Body Splash

2. MAC Blush in Mocha

3. MAC l/s Viva Glam V

4. D&amp;G Light Blue

5.Urban Decay PP

6.NYX e/s too many to mention


----------



## vickysco (Jun 22, 2006)

Nars Blush in Orgasm &amp; Mata Hari

Maybelline Full &amp; Soft Waterproof Mascara in Very Black

Revlon Expert Tweezer, Slant Tip

Kiehls Lip Balm #1

Lancome Le Stylo Waterproof in Noir


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 22, 2006)

Hmm, I am still on the search for alot of my HG's but for now, I have to have...

Covergirl Lash Exact Mascara in Very Black

Milani Crystal Glass Lipgloss in Secret

MAC Blush in Dollymix

Ultima II Wonderwear Foundation

Covergirl Clean Pressed Powder

MAC Vanilla pigment

MAC Fluidlines

Revlon Skinlights loose powder


----------



## iluvMUA (Jun 24, 2006)

Mac Lipglasses

Chanel Glossimers

Wet N' Wild All Over Shimmer Powder

Nars Lipglosses

Milani Eyeshadows

Stila Eyeshadows

Urban Decay Eyeshadows

Wet N' Wild Megaeyes Creme shadow-Cafe Au Lait

Maybelline Dream Mousse Blush- Peach Satin

Tarte Tickled Peach Gel Stain

The Balm Staniac Beauty Queen Lip &amp; Cheek stain

Lorac Lip Polishes

Mac Fluidlines


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jun 27, 2006)

Differin Gel
Rubbing Alcohol
Neosporin/Polysporin
Smith's Rosebud Salve
Trish McEvoy Brush Bath
Burt's Bees Beeswax Balm
Urban Decay Primer Potion
Bliss Plum Plum Body Butter
Bliss Lemon+Sage Body Scrub
Bliss Lemon+Sage Body Butter
Bliss Plum Plum Firming Body Balm
Tweezerman Slant Tweezer in Pink
Phytojoba Gentle Regulating Milk Shampoo
Benefit High Brow - I'm addicted to applying it.
Biolage shampoo, conditioner (Deep Conditioning Balm), Daily Leave-In Tonic
Fresh Soy Formula Face Cleanser/Makeup Remover - I ran out! Grr! Sephora to the rescue!
Cotton Swabs - You do not want to be in our home if/when I find out we're out of q-tips. We usually buy 2-3 boxes at a time.
All of my Stila makeup brushes! - I'd replace them in a heartbeat if something ever happened to them. They're insured.
Shu Uemura Eyelash Curler - We have a love/hate relationship, but for the most part, Shu Shu's very well-behaved.
I'll update with more later.


----------



## aMadeUp (Jun 27, 2006)

Nars Blushes

Nars Malibu Multiple

Lots of H2O all day long!


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 3, 2006)

I still haven't picked up a Multiple.


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Jul 3, 2006)

My HG's are:

Bare Minerals Foundation

Smashbox #19 brush

Monistat Chafing Gel

Max Factor Lipfinity Lipstick


----------



## selene (Jul 10, 2006)

I believe my HGs are going to be a bit on the boring side, but here they are, and I have repurchased the lig glosses over and over. I have not repurchased the e/s b/c e/s (same with e/l) just seems to last "so" long.

Physicians Formula (matte e/s) quads:

quartz quartet

classic nudes

Clinique cream shaper e/l in brown sugar

Lancome Artliner in ice carob

CG wetslicks lip gloss:

shimmershell

wine shine


----------



## TangerineSpeedo (Jul 11, 2006)

Cover Girl Professional Mascara

Revlon Colorstay Eyeliner

Clinique Double Face Makeup


----------



## BrooklynMimi (Aug 30, 2006)

Fresh Mascara (although I don't have the 24 bucks- i'll get something else)

Cetaphil cleanser/ cream

Urban Decay Heavy Metal liners: Baked, Spandex


----------



## beautynista (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi KathrynNicole

LOL @ the q-tips coomment! I'm a q-tip freak! I use like 15 a day, and i'm an obsessive compulsive ear-cleaner.

Biolage conditioning balm is my HG conditioner too!

If you don't mind me asking, what's special about Fresh Soy cleanser?


----------



## jaybe (Aug 30, 2006)

Burt's Bees Lipbalm - I accidently eat about a pound of lipbalm a year so I though I'd better use something natural

Lush Ultrabland Make-up Remover

Tweezerman tweezers

Collection2000 Clear Mascara - for fixing brows

Other than that, always always always looking. (Still undecided on UD Primer Potion - need to give it a really good work out.)


----------



## OneBalancedOne (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm a beginner, lol, so I only have two right now.

-Smith's Rosebud Salve

-Nars Orgasm blush


----------



## SumtingSweet (Aug 30, 2006)

Revlon Super Lustrous Lipgloss (all colors)

Burt's Bees Lip Shimmers (all colors)

NYX cream blushes- LOVE these..I have about 4 shades.

That's all for now....


----------



## Pauline (Aug 31, 2006)

My HG items are

My new Mac Pallete and the fantastic brush that comes with it. Now i can DO eyemakeup perfectly.Ive given away the big brushes that were just too big!

My new Stila brush...perfect for eyliner gel and smokey eyes.

Anything in my makeup bag is HG.

My skincare routine is also my HG

and all my other little things i have that i need.


----------



## cynsim (Sep 2, 2006)

Tweezerman tweezers

jojoba oil

MAC 219

MAC 239

Strobe cream

Shu Uemera eyelash curler

MAC p/p stubborn brown, industry, buried treasure


----------



## Anyah_Green (Sep 2, 2006)

All of my HG's are in my siggy! I want the world to know! lol! Let me narrow it down a bit though... Lash stylist, BE foundation for sure! Others are also HG, but you asked for absolute 100% soo I had to narrow it down a bit more. lol! Great thread!:rockwoot:


----------



## Kaede (Sep 2, 2006)

This is hard...I tend to look around a bit even after I find something HG-worthy, especially if it's expensive, I want to find something cheaper! But I'm pretty sure these are mine:

Rimmel Vinyl Stars Lipgloss in Star Kissed (I am a lip gloss addict, but this one is definitely my favourite and I am definitely repurchasing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

Lipsmackers in Dr. Pepper and Pink Lemonade (You can't have just ONE lip balm...)

MAC eyeshadow in Paradisco

NYC automatic eyeliner in Vampy Violet

Rimmel eyeliner (forget what they call the formula) in Lovely Lilac

Maybelline Great Lash Clear

MAC brush #213 (Fluff brush)

Wow..I had more than I thought :laughing: .


----------



## thanh008 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Mary Kay Moistourizer*

*MAC Liquid Foundation*

*Max Factor Concealer*

*Shiseido Eyelash curler*

*Max Factor 2000 Calorie Mascara*

This my daily makeup regimen and i would cry if i don't have any one of those items.


----------



## meowbookitty (Sep 2, 2006)

oh my HGs are most def

*-cargo oil free foundation*

-lorac coverup concealer

-bobbi brown shimmer brick bronzer

-NARS pressed powder

-lancome flextencils mascara

-shisheido eyeliner[or a cheaper and just as good drugstore alternative is almay's 16 hour wear pencil eyeliner]

-tarte little blot book


----------



## Dennery (Sep 3, 2006)

*Retin A Micro Gel*

*La Roche-Posay AnthÃ©lios Sunscreen* _SPF 40W_

*Estee Lauder Mascara Primer*

*LancÃ´me **Le Crayon KhÃ´l Eyeliner* - _Ciel Blue_

*:7a:*

_*Discontinued! (1 left- guess I'll learn to live w/o!)*_ *:icon_evil* 

Dennery


----------



## lael (Sep 3, 2006)

i have many:

avant gold natural msf-med

mac lipglass

mac e/s

chanel glossimers

nars blush

mac msf

lorac croc palette

prescriptives flawless fdtn

physicians formula loose mineral powder

revlon colorstary e/l

mac fluidline

mary kay ultimate mascara

px false eyelashes and lash envy mascara

milani, smashbox, isadora e/s


----------



## loz07 (Sep 3, 2006)

The only thing I could REALLY call an HG for me is

Lucas Paw paw ointment... I have tubes of it everywhere and my lips can't get enough!


----------



## Sarahdipity (Sep 3, 2006)

I'll have to think about this for awhile...but I found out one HG the hard way. I have used CoverGirl Brow Gel for years and decided to try Jane's version. It is horrible. I will never buy anything other than CG's brow gel again.


----------



## Mirtilla (Sep 3, 2006)

I can't live w/out:

- UD PP

- UD Oil Slick

- Taylor Made Hibiscus loose e/s (can't believe this brand is going out of business! :scared: )

- Benefit Honk if you're... (I bought this blush on Ebay a year ago and I recently rediscover it)


----------



## amynyc (Sep 3, 2006)

My alltime HGs are

Shu Umereu eyelash curler

Lancome Juicy tubes especially Daquiri

Mac Shroom

Bobbi Brown nude gloss

Mac Stripdown liner


----------



## tin2s_1002 (Sep 4, 2006)

benefit benetint

ModelCo lash curler

MAC studio fix

Lancome Juicy Tubes


----------



## leintjess (Sep 4, 2006)

I have a lot of HG's:

- chanel lipgloss cafe glace and pink praline

- chanel extreme cils mascara

- chanel base lumiere

- chanel t-mat

- YSL touche eclat for my horrible under eye circles

- bobbi brown gel eyeliners in sepia and cobalt blue

- mac pigment in coco

- mac lipliner in plum

- urban decay potion primer

- shiseido mascara base


----------



## lklmail (Sep 4, 2006)

For me, I'll never replace:

Tweezerman Squeeze &amp; Snip hangnail/cuticle trimmers

BE foundation &amp; Handy Buki brush

Philosophy A Pigment of Your Imagination serum

Aquaphor Healing ointment (great for cracked, dry skin - I use on my feet)

I love the idea of being loyal to a product, so right now I'm happy with everything I'm using and not planning to look for something else. But I know that eventually something else will find me!

Laura B


----------



## mini me (Sep 4, 2006)

Moisturizer (could be anything; i'm currently using estee lauder)

shu uemura eyelash curler

L'Oreal voluminous mascara


----------



## jewele (Sep 5, 2006)

The only HG items I use are

MAC cleansing lotion and face wipes. The only cleansing stuff that won't make me break out. I do have to try that smith's rosebud salve after seeing all these posts.

:11a:


----------



## drienneee (Sep 5, 2006)

kiehls moisturizer,

clear and clear sensitive foaming face wash

smiths rosebud salve

mac blushes


----------



## IO20ch2222 (Sep 10, 2006)

my hg:

mac dazzelight ES, cheeky chimp lipbalm, MF Masterpiece


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Sep 11, 2006)

Forgot to add....

Aromaleigh Mineral Foundation

Smashbox primer

MAC lipglass


----------



## Shasta (Sep 11, 2006)

My only HG is my Avene Skin Cleanser and the Avene Thermal Spring Water


----------



## Chelle102 (Sep 11, 2006)

Mine are

Olay complete and microderm abrasion

Revlon SL glosses

Loreal Voluminous

Stila Kitten es


----------



## Naemi (Aug 8, 2007)

My HGs are:

Max factor LP

Shu Uemura Eyelash Curler

Oh and evian mist is a must


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 8, 2007)

right now my HG are Rubia Lipstick, Benefit Browzings, WnW TM and i think thats it. lol


----------



## All Dolled Up (Aug 9, 2007)

Mine would be Urban Decay's Primer Potion and Smashbox's Photo Finish Primer. Also, I have to add Neutrogena's Deep Clean Cream Face Wash. Love that stuff - have for years!


----------



## Xexuxa (Aug 9, 2007)

Fun thread!

Mine are:

Urban Decay Primer Potion (like so many others that posted it haha)

Mac Moisterblend Concealer- I used to struggle so hard with concealers but ever since I got this stuff, I've had no complaints. Been using it for 3 years now.

MAC Select Sheer Loose Powder- seriously I use so much of this stuff I should be buying stock in it.


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Aug 9, 2007)

_My all time HG's are_
_Shu Umereu eyelash curler_
_Urban Decay Primer Potion_
_Tweezerman Slant Tweezer in Pink _
_Bare Minerals Foundation_
_Christian Dior diorshow mascra_
_MAC Northern Lights MSF_
_Smashbox Brow Tec_
_MAC Blush In Desert Rose_
_Lip gloss any kind._


----------



## jessiej78 (Aug 9, 2007)

Revlon Color Stay foundation

L'Oreal Intense liquid liner


----------



## foxybronx (Aug 9, 2007)

MY HG that i will never stray from is

Lorac Brow Wax

Smashbox undereye concealer (it is the perfect match and matte texture)

Lancome Hypnose Mascara

BE Tinted Mineral Veil

Mac Amberlights

Everything else can be traded


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Aug 10, 2007)

Urban Decay - Primer Potion


----------



## adolph (Aug 18, 2007)

well i dont really have HG products yet.. im still on the crusade finding them hehe.. except for blush, which goes to nars ofcourse...


----------



## Harlot (Aug 18, 2007)

EEK! Its REALLY hard to have an actual holy grail for me (Im picky and Im always on the lookout for a better product) BUT, I believe I found a few.

*~*Smashbox #20 double-end smudger brush- the virsitility, the design, its durability, yeah its awesome

*~*Neutragena Lipsheers in Plum Rose - the BEST natural l/s thing for me

*~*Stila Smudgepots in Black- lasts far more time than any creme liner and yes, EVEN MAC fluidlines

*~*Benefit Browzing, yeah Im not the first one, but another recommendation might turn a convert  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KristinB (Aug 19, 2007)

UDPP

Trax

MAC 188

Origins A Perfect World Moisturizer

Purpose face wash


----------



## -Missy L- (Aug 21, 2007)

Estee Lauder DW

Rimmel Lipliners

MAC Blot Powder

Vaseline

Mac Shroom


----------



## angellove (Aug 21, 2007)

-GOSH eyeliner

-fruit of the earth aloe vera

-MAC studio fix fluid

-shiseido and shu uemura eyelash curler

-loreal voluminious(sp?) mascara


----------



## Sleeptime (Aug 21, 2007)

Ooh, here are my absolute HGs..

Cream blush: Paula Dorf Cheek Color Cream in Candy Apple

Mascara: Maybelline's Full n Soft (saved 2 of these)

Hair dye: Henna powder (no brand)

Highlighters: Bloom Sheer Color Cream in Coy

Multipurpose: Vaseline

Eyeshadow shades: Milani's Java Bean (saved 2 of these)

Brushes: my 224 lookalike from an art store (love!), Covergirl eyeshadow blender brush and The Body Shop's angled eye brush


----------



## oraclegirl (Aug 21, 2007)

its basically a lip balm. but you can use it on your elbows, or anywhere you are dry. smells like roses as well. good stuff! huge pot and lasts forever.


----------



## maryfitz24 (Aug 21, 2007)

meow minerals (wish I tried them sooner)

GOW skincare


----------



## novakider (Aug 22, 2007)

Urban decay primer potion

Bobbi Brown Long Wear Cream Shadow

Make Up For Ever Eyeliner Pencil


----------



## xAmyLoux (Aug 22, 2007)

I don't have many HGs, as I like to experiment, so my only absolutes would be Carmex lipbalm, and my GHDs.


----------



## perlanga (Aug 22, 2007)

The only HG's I have for makeup are WNW megaplump mascara and for skincare Avon clearskin correct and fade peel and Noxzema astringent.

I used to have several HG's for makeup like Almay amazing lasting foundation and Loreal glass shine in noney halo and pink princess or something like that, but they were all discontinued.


----------



## krazykid90 (Aug 22, 2007)

I love my angled eyeshadow brush by the Body Shop. It's easy to clean, and it's nice and firm so it's great for putting gel or powder eyeliner on.

My favorite blush is Clinique's shimmering tones powder in Shimmering Sweet. It's the most amazing pink. I use it VERY sparingly because it was a limited edition from a summer or two ago, so I save it for times I REALLY want to look nice.


----------



## msmegz (Aug 22, 2007)

EL Double Wear Foundation

UD Primer Potion


----------



## SunnyHazel (Aug 22, 2007)

Reading the lists makes me want to try them all! I'm such a makeup junkie and so glad I found this site!


----------



## ericsgoodie (Aug 27, 2007)

Prescriptives Traceless

Urban Decay PP

MAC Hodgepodge lipliner

My beloved MAC Prrr Lipglass


----------



## cait (Aug 28, 2007)

Revlon Super Lustrous Lipgloss - love every color I've tried

Revlon Nail Enamel in Get Reddy (was Red Rocks limited edition)

Max Factor 2000 Calorie Mascara w/curved brush

Lubriderm Unscented Lotion

Doing some experimenting since joining this board, so maybe I'll become attached to some prestige cosmetics soon. Meanwhile, I'll be at CVS stocking up.


----------



## La_Mari (Aug 28, 2007)

So far my AbsoLutE HG is

Maybelline Lash Stylist Mascara

Cover Girl Instant Cheekbones blush in Peach Perfection

Maybelline Dream Matte Mousse in Peach Satin


----------



## monniej (Aug 28, 2007)

i love when these old threads pop back up. i like to see if i'm still using the same products.

this list still holds except:

dropped the definicils for maybelline great lash in blackest black

dropped the aveeno for dermalogica special cleansing gel

only use the secret weapon if i don't wash my hair on a given day.

dropped the philosophy pads for dermalogica daily microfoliant

dropped the sundari lip treatment to prescriptives lip balm

i still use the quencher in the winter. for summer i like derma e vitamin e moisture gel.


----------



## emily (Aug 28, 2007)

-Neutrogena Oil-Free Moisture Sheer Tint

-Revlon Renewist lipstick (several shades)

-Revlon colorstay liners

-CG Cheekers blush

-WnW Bronzer in Bali Bronze


----------



## tajameka (Aug 29, 2007)

prestige expresso eyeliner

revlon rosewine lipstick

nyx gold eyeshadow pencil


----------



## Fikriye Ozkan (Sep 22, 2008)

Nars -Orgasm Blush

thats it


----------



## badbadgirl (Sep 22, 2008)

Gloss:MAC Dazzleglass- I am a gloss FIEND, out of all my favs that one takes the cake. Just looks so good!

Pencil:MAC eyeliner (Feline). no pencil is 'blacker'

Liquid: Bourjois Clubbing. Blacker than black!

Lip balm: MAC tendertones. Makes my lips feel so good.

Mascara: Voluminous (falsie look) or Fresh Supernova (natural look)


----------



## SimplyElegant (Sep 22, 2008)

I have a lot of HGs now through lots of experimenting.

Moisturizer (for colder months): Dove sensitive skin day cream

(For warmer months): Clean and Clear pore minimizing lotion

Primer (for colder months): CoverFX primer

(For warmer months): Rimmel pore minimizing primer

Liquid foundation: MUFE mat velvet+

Tinted moisturizer: Maybelline pure

Powder foundation: CoverFX powder FX

Cream foundation and concealer: CoverFX cream foundation

Concealer for under eyes: ^ and MUFE lift concealer

Setting powder: CoverFX matte FX

Touch up powder: NYC pressed powder

Powder blush: MAC

Cream blush: Inglot

Luminizer: Revlon skinlights

Highlighter: Clinique shimmering tones powder, MUFE shine on powder, MUFE star powder

Bronzer: Clinique shimmering tones powder, MAC blush in tenderling

Lip balm: MAC tendertones

Lip liner: Benefit lovely lip shaping kit

Lip gloss: NARS lip lacquers, Clinique superbalms and plumping gloss

Lipstick: Stila CCs, NARS


----------



## love heals (Sep 23, 2008)

Cetaphil cleanser. I've been using it forever.


----------



## TeSSanG (Sep 24, 2008)

- Cetaphil Gentle Cleanser

- Shiseido Ultimate Sunblock

- Differin Gel

- Stiev-A .1%

- Clinique Dramatically Different Moisturizer

- Shiseido Mattifying Veil Primer

- Urban Decay Primer Potion

- MAC MSF Natural in Light Medium

- Rosebud Salve


----------



## chubby_bunny (Sep 24, 2008)

Physician's Formula ES quad in Canyon Classics (been using it for 10 yrs now!)

Dermalogica Active Moist

MAC Fix+

Urban Decay ES in Half Baked

Sonia Kashuk flat end brush (It's soooo soft)


----------



## Lady Selly (Oct 5, 2008)

my HG :

MMU from Cory and buff'd

Stila convertible colors in Forget me not and Petunia

Bourjois eyeshadows

Bloom lipgloss in Tint,melon and raspberry

Tarte cheek stains in Natural beauty,flush and Blissful

Lush Lip balm in Lip squeak

Badger Lip balm in cream cocoa

Tarte duo eye shadow in kalalu trail ,I wear it as Brow set!love it

Mufe concealer


----------



## internetchick (Oct 5, 2008)

Revlon ColorStay Foundation


----------



## nibjet (Oct 5, 2008)

MAC fluidline in blacktrack

Merle Norman concealer

Merle Norman tinted brow gel in Auburn

MAC pigment in Vanilla for a highlighter


----------



## kyuubified (Oct 5, 2008)

Dr. Feelgood from Benefit. A really understated primer- it keeps me so matte all day long. I adore it; I even like it better than Smashbox's Photo Finish Primer!


----------



## imaginarylie (Oct 6, 2008)

Maybelline Full N' Soft Mascara [bEST mascara i have ever used and i've used it all from dior show to chanel to drugstore brands. awesome brush and formula]

Mac eye kohl in smolder [i won't leave the house without it]

victoria's secret lip gloss [tastes good (haha), gorgeous colors, amazing price]

bare escentuals eye shadow in 1980s [sTUNNING]


----------



## McRubel (Oct 6, 2008)

Revlon ColorStay Foundation

Loreal Infallible Eyeliner---It's self-advancing, it lasts 16 hours, has a built-in smudger and sharpener....what else would you want??? It's great!

MAC Viva glam V lipstick---perfect color, nice taste, lasts a long time.

MAC pigment in Sunnydaze---such a versatile and pretty color.

Oscar Blandi dry shampoo powder----AWESOME!!!!!! LOVE IT!


----------



## kristinawolf (Oct 6, 2008)

Man, this is hard, since I LOVE trying new things. However, there are a couple of things that will never be improved on for me:

Urban Decay Primer Potion (of course)

Kinerase cream (been using this since I worked for a dermatologist- works as face, lip, and eye cream beautifully, in any season, even under makeup. I use regular cream at night and the spf-added one during the day)

Make Up Forever HD Microfinish powder (just found this, and it is tremendous)


----------



## Palacinka Beaut (Oct 9, 2008)

I experiment so much for what I do I do have many favorites, but here are two that I can't seem to give up:

Creme de la Mer (original)

Stila Eyeshadow in Twig (when I want a unique brown shade)- This ALWAYS gets compliments.


----------



## xxlahruexx (Jul 21, 2009)

As of right now I only have one:

SoftLips vanilla spf 20 lip protectant

my lips are always cracking and peeling, but this stuff keeps them nice and soft.


----------



## Tyari (Jul 22, 2009)

Rosebud Perfume Co. Brambleberry Rose Lip Balm (LOVE IT!!!)

UDPP

UD 24/7 Glide-On eye pencil in Zero - I still have to try the other colors

MAC e/s - I can't choose just one, I love 'em all!!!

MAC Blushes - they're the best and I love the color selection

MAC Zoomlash and Plushlash mascaras

MUFE Waterproof eyebrow corrector #4

MAC concealers - I love all of the formulas except studio sculpt

I'll add later once I can think of more items because I know I'm missing something!

Edit:

Dermalogica Special Cleansing gel

Dermalogica Multi-Active Tone


----------



## cmhchic40 (Jul 22, 2009)

Sculpt &amp; shape

MUFE mat primer

Napolean Perdis lip patrol

Ben Nye Liqui-set - once you spray this on your face, your makeup doesn't budge until you take it off


----------



## pinay (Sep 21, 2009)

Wow I just saw this post now! I think I will have to buy the urban decay primer potion since everybody is raving about it.

Mine are:

Smashbox brushes

Revlon nail polish

BE all over face color in WARMTH

Shu Uemura eyelash curler

and

MAYBELLINE waterproof mascara!! i've been using it for more than 5 years and everytime they have a new one I buy it. it's always good and it makes me look like i have falsies.


----------



## britney54 (Sep 22, 2009)

Origins Quick, Hide! Concealer

I think that's my main &amp; only HG  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rita Baumann (Sep 22, 2009)

Disposable applicators for lip, mascara, and eyeliner qualify as HG's in my book. I need them for my photography clients.

Two-Faced Shadow Insurance. I had both TFSI and UDPP and they work the same on me (may be different for other skin types - I would try both) - but TFSI "won" over UDPP's crappy packaging.

MUFE (Big List):

Microfinish Powder

HD Primer

HD Foundation

Pan Stick (I have this in 6 colors for wedding makeup emergencies)

Powder Blush (Many blushes break me out - this one doesn't)

Aqua Eyes Eyeliner

Eye Seal (Waterproof mixing medium)

Aqua Smoky Lash

Mist and Fix

MAC:

Brush Cleaner (Fastest Brush Cleaner)

Brushes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Pigments - Especially Golden Olive and Your Ladyship

Fluidlines - Especially for putting on other people. It's easier to

keep gel liners sanitary.

Kat Von D:

Autograph Eyeliner - A friend told me to try this and I was hooked.

Gypsy Palette - Highly pigmented shadows that last ALL day.


----------



## Annelle (Sep 22, 2009)

Udpp

24/7


----------



## kabuki_killer (Oct 18, 2009)

Philosophy Supernatural Air Brush

MUFE Mat Velvet foundation

MAC pigment Blue (rebelrock) 8D

MAC lipstick in Honey Love

iFlirt eyeshadow in Creampuff (a matte, velvety light biege/ivory)

Smashbox PhotoFinish foundation primer Light

Covergirl Lash Blast

Ulta matte eyeshadow in Sable (perfect for contouring and not as easy to overdo)


----------



## t1nkerbell (Nov 24, 2009)

Ohh, I love that stuff! Pricey though.

My only ABSOULTE HG

is NARS laguna bronzer. I've tried em all until this, and I'm in love. I don't care if theirs something better, this is the one for me!


----------



## Shadowy_Lady (Nov 24, 2009)

Mine

- Lancome Hypnose mascara

- MUFE HD foundation

- MUFE F&amp;B foundation

- MAC painterly paint pot

- MAC Vanilla p/m

- MAC Ruby Woo l/s

- Lise Watier Noir Intense e/l

- Nars Deep Throat blush


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Nov 25, 2009)

what compact is that?


----------



## *Angel* (Nov 26, 2009)

MUFE MicroFinish Powder

Urban Decay PP

Smith's Rosebud Salve ( A must have!!!)

Mac Matte

Burt's bees Radiance Facial Cleanser

Mac Handwritten

Mac Rule

Mac Tete a Tint

Mac Texture

Mac Brule

Any MSF

MUFE Mist &amp; Fix

Viva Glam I (Best red lipstick ever)

Sonia Kashuk make up sponge (beauty blender dupe)

Any MUFE "Aqua Eyes" Pencil


----------



## Shelley (Nov 26, 2009)

UDPP

Nars Laguna Bronzer

CoverFX NaturalFX foundation

MAC eyeshadows

Urban Decay eyeshadows

GOSH eyeliners

Lise Watier Wow Mascara


----------



## <Helen> (Nov 26, 2009)

L'oreal Voluminous Mascara non waterproof in blackest black

Cherry Chapstick

Annabelle pencil eyeliner in black

L'oreal Lineur Intense in black

Cover Girl tru blend Powder

Annable Skin True Foundation

Almay pure blends foundationi n buff


----------



## FilleDeVanille (Dec 2, 2009)

Shu Uemura Hard Formula eyebrow pencil in 03 Brown

Clinique Naturally Glossy mascara

Becca Luminous Skin Colour in Porcelain

Becca Cream Blushes in general, but I particularily love Turkish Rose and Petal (but I have like 9 of them)

YSL Rouge VoluptÃ© in 15 Extreme Coral

Chanel Rouge Allure in 07 Genius

Brushes: Becca cream blush brush, NARS Yachiyo


----------



## rose white (Dec 2, 2009)

I only have one absolute HG, and it's WetnWild H20 proof liquid liner in black. Lucky for my bank account, my HG is super cheap!


----------



## skarvika (Dec 15, 2009)

UDPP

Myth

219 brush


----------



## Scarlette (Dec 16, 2009)

I posted all of my HGs on my blog, but among them are: Maybelline Lash Stylist (discontinued but I still use the brush), UDPP, MAC Chromaline Liner Gel, Maybelline Dream Matte Powder.


----------



## perlanga (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow, I really have to update this, I actually have some more HG's now!

I still use WnW Megaplump, but I'll actually declare Maybelline Collosol Voume as my HG, it gets my lashes longer and more volumized. I still buy megaplump depending on which one is cheaper at that moment though.

The Avon Correct and Fade peel pads are not made anymore and I stopped using astringent when I found out my face looked exactly the same without it!

My HG's

Almay Smart Shade Foundation- Matches skin perfect and cuts so much time out of my application time.

Almay Line Smoothing Concealer- Great for covering ANY Flaw!

ElF Eyeshadows (several shades)- Pretty shimmer, great pigmentation, and only $1!

Almay Intense Eyecolor Eyeshadow for Greens- I look like a goddess, when I use this with my green contacts.

Almay Eyeliner/ Avon Waterproof Glimmersticks in Black- Both are smooth, no tugging, and last on the the inner rim or off of it!

Maybelline Collosal Volume- Super long, dark, thick, voluminous lashes, what more do I want.

Maybelline Unstoppable (brush)- I only use this brush when I do my makeup, best brush ever!

Milani Luminous- For the girl that doesn't have $25 to spend on the real HG Nars Orgasm!

Maybelline Expert Eye Liner in chestnut Brown (used as lipliner)- Matches very well with everything!

L'oreal Hip gloss in Precious- Orgasm lipgloss knock off, so pretty.


----------



## hanibee (Feb 9, 2010)

Shiseido The Makeup Mascara Base

Shiseido Eyelash Curler

Urban Decay 24/7 eyeliner

Urban Decay Primer Potion

NYX Eyeshadow pencils


----------



## VulcanEars (Feb 9, 2010)

I only have a few HG's

Sephora Flashy Liner - Flashy Black, Flashy Green and Flashy Purple

Fyrinnae Pixie Epoxy

Sephora Atomic Volume mascara - very black

Sephora Lipstick in Glamour (think thats the shade name).

Sleek I Divine palettes - Original and Storm... i have a spare original, this thread has reminded me a need a spare Storm palette.


----------



## Minka (Feb 9, 2010)

Kiss My Face Peaches 'n' Creme Ultra Moisturizer

Kiss My Face Honey &amp; Calendula Ultra Moisturizer

Burt's Bee's Beeswax Lip Balm

Everyday Minerals Base in Fair

Gotta b' Urban Angled Brush

Milani Runway Eyes Shadow in Lily White and Silver Charm

90% of the Sinful colors nail polishes

The Salon Shaper


----------



## Tyari (Feb 10, 2010)

Here's mine:

Dermalogica skin care

Lorac TANalizer baked bronzer

Zapzyt spot treatment gel

MUFE brow corrector

NYX lip liners

MAC Zoom Fast Black Lash mascara

MAC pigments (especially in Blue Brown)

L'Oreal Telescopic Explosion mascara

NYX eye shadows

TFSI

I'll add more as I think of it...


----------



## Kraezinsane (Feb 10, 2010)

The only HG so far: Revlon CS  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tyari (Feb 10, 2010)

I totally agree!!!!


----------



## AudreyNola (Apr 30, 2010)

DermaNew microdermabrasion, I don't know how I got along with my skin before it; love, love, love!

I loathe that Max Factor is leaving the states for one reason: 2000 calorie mascara in deep auburn. I wear it everyday, it looks the most natural with my red hair.


----------

